# Advice on teaching a spoo how to get in a car?



## lwm1984 (Apr 15, 2012)

My spoo doesn't seem to like jumping up on certain things, although she can do so very easily from what I've seen. Jumping down is never a problem, it's just the jumping up on certain things that gets her to protest. For the most extreme example, she'll easily jump on and over a certain ledge in my neighborhood, but only in one direction. If I try to get her to go the other way, she won't do it.

To get her comfortable with jumping up, I have her go on a lot of different pedestals, walls, and other raised surfaces around town, and she's quite the expert at some of them. It's another story when I try to get her to jump into the tailgate of my SUV, which isn't even that high, and it's actually lower than some of the jumps she does happily. When she's in the car, she loves it, so I don't think she's scared. I've tried a lot of things, like running and jumping into the car myself, getting in first with treats, putting her front paws up and then moving her butt up, etc. I stop before she gets stressed, as I don't want her to have negative associations with the car. She only weighs 40 pounds, so it's pretty easy for me to just pick her up, but that's not ideal as we ride in a car a lot.

The funny thing is that during some of our training sessions, she ABSOLUTELY refuses to jump up, and then when I'm done, she'll jump up of her own volition, and she does so with ease. She's the same when I try to get her to jump on my bed. She'll protest and protest, and then when I leave, she'll jump on the bed and snooze. I'm sure if she could stick her tongue out at me and say, "nah nah," she totally would...

Maybe I should try shaping her behavior with a clicker? Start with paws up or something? I'm kind of worried that if I keep issuing commands that she doesn't follow, then she'll think that all of her other commands are optional or mere suggestions...


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

lol I've tried several times to get Leroy to jump up on his own into the car (it really isn't that high!!) Of course I end up babying him and put his front paws up, then hoist his back legs. He'll even go to the car and get his front paws in and stand there waiting for me to assist him.

However, he automatically jumps up for my husband! I was amazed by this, and my husband told me that I needed to give Leroy a running start. He sets out wide by the car and gets Leroy's momentum going so that he'll just jump in when they get towards the car. Maybe this will work for you? I think we are complicating the simple act of jumping more than we should be!


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

I dealt with the same issue with my spoo. She'll go flying over the back of the couch, but won't jump 2 or 3 feet into the car. A trick I learned in her agility class that works like a charm is to hold a treat in my hand, let her sniff/lick it, then take a running start and toss it with a high arch into the car. If you hold the leash in your right hand with the dog on your left, keep the treat in your left hand so she can follow it. Her eyes follow the treat, and her body follows the toss. In the agility class she wold go bumbling over the poles - even though she had the longest legs in class. The trainer said it was common and showed me that little trick and she took a flying leap the first time. It may take a try or two with the car, but it should work. Good luck!


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

You're doing a lot of the right things. I'm curious, how old is your girl?

I can relate to what you're experiencing. My youngest standard is 11 months. Up until she was about 8 months, she constantly got car sick. The whole vehicle thing became a huge stressor and negative. She would start smacking her lips, drooling, the whole 9 yards. I spent months counter conditioning her, including feeding all of her meals out of the vehicle. We finally reached a point where she would jump up into the back of the SUV, and eat her meals while I drove around the neighborhood. Now, she's totally cool about the whole process.

Now, all along, I knew she could jump up into the SUV, but she wouldn't do it. Like you, to build up her confidence, we jumped up on things everywhere we went. The one thing I noticed was those targets were easy for her to make out and judge. Even if she couldn't see the top of the target where she would land, because there was space around it, she seemed more inclined to get up on it. The stress of carsickness aside, I think one problem with the SUV was it was sort of a void, or negative space (sort of akin to stepping over a storm drain or open staircases). Like she couldn't quite make out what she was jumping into, what was in there, etc. She is a classic standard, and can really over think things. To the point of paralysis. For these cases, like all of her training, I help her out. Give the command, and assist when necessary. Then lots of praise, and lots of high value rewards. When I was counter conditioning her in the SUV, her meals were off the chain, crazy good: chicken, and yogurt on her dry food. It was irresistible. She was hungry, and when she got up in there, the paycheck was huge. Eventually the light bulb went off, and she came to realize that SUV's are the bomb, and not super scary.

During this period of time, one day at training, she was so jacked up and drivey that she flew up into the back of the SUV like it was nothing. I threw a hallelujah breakdown party, and she knew that she had done good. It started getting way easier after that. After that, other handlers on my SAR team were also able to tell her to load up into the SUV.

So the take away from all of this is as follows. Continue to build her confidence on other targets; all around this is good anyway. Make the reason for getting up in the SUV too enticing to pass up; it must be immediate and not the notion that you're going somewhere awesome (that pay off is too far away). It may be food, it may be play. Figure out what her hot button is, and leverage it. Make a game out of it. Jump up in the car, mark it, reward, throw a party, and then get her to jump out, mark it, reward it, throw a party. Then rinse and repeat. If you have to help her up into the SUV, then do so. Push her, and have the patience to let her work it out, but if she's stalling out, if she's over thinking it, then lend a hand. Poodles have long term memory, and can hold onto stuff for a very long time. Be patient, upbeat and excited, never frustrated or anxious about "will she ever do it". The instant she makes a spec of progress, lose your mind (I mean scare your neighbors half to death that you're a crazy person; my friend calls it releasing your inner moron) and whoop her up with love and praise. She'll get it, don't worry.

Let us know how it goes.

Greg


----------



## kdias (Sep 17, 2011)

"_I threw a hallelujah breakdown party_"

I laughed out loud when I read this.


----------



## lwm1984 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. My spoo is right around 15 months old. I think I'll try feeding her in the car, as she loves her meals. I'll keep everyone posted once she gets it


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

Another trick you can use is to get in the car first, holding the end of the leash, and call the dog to you. Kohl jumps in without hesitation this way - just started doing this a couple of days ago. Otherwise, I have to lift him in. I'm hoping that once he's done it a few times, it'll be old hat and he'll hop up on his own.


----------



## Agidog (Jun 4, 2012)

*Teaching to load*

funny we teach them to jump then get mad when they jump when they shouldn't 

2 methods - (a) Get a plank have her become very familiar with walking across it flat on the ground, there are specific suv ramps for dogs and the one I got cost me A$49 from a cheaper store, professionally made ones cost in excess of $200, but stick with a nice firm but not heavy plank make sure it is wide so dog doesn't think they are tight rope walking, when they have shaped the walking flat behaviour with lots of treats and positive reward praise, then put brick under and raise slightly continue until dog will confidently run up it without lead attached, raise again to step height and keep going until it is half the distance high between back of vehicle place behind vehicle and hey presto dog will walk up and then spring into back of car no problem. You can slide plank into car and take and dog can use to walk out and in, better then jumping and causing long term joint problems.
(b) You can also buy foam (high density) and bulkier steps to allow dog to walk up and into cars, onto platforms etc.

Mine travel in sedan and one is harnessed other still in airline crate as body weight would not support harness yet. but they both step into car via foot well then up onto seat, but my vehicle is very low to ground.

someone suggested throwing treat etc, you can also use a soft toy or ball if dog is toy driven. It does take patience, slow steps and lots of rewards when training any new activity, main thing is not to get disheartened, and keep training sessions short and frequent over the day.


----------



## Milliekins (Mar 31, 2012)

We had the same thing with Millie who's now 11months old. We taught her the command "up" onto a soft chair and then used the "up" command for the car. I had her on the lead and took her to the open car door and told her "up". She didn't jump up straight away and wanted to go off and explore instead, but I didn't let her walk away from the car, threw treats into the car and she soon got the idea and jumped up. We immediately went crazy praising her and she got her treats. After repeating this just a few times, she usually jumps up straight away now when we tell her. She quickly seemed to pick up the idea of jumping up and travelling in the car, and once before a journey she walked away from the car for a quick loo break before coming straight back and jumping up into the car - I was quite impressed :smile:


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

Notwithstanding the height challenge, Finley started getting in the car voluntarily from about 4 months of age. We had to boost her up a bit but she put her front paws up on the back seat and tried to scramble in. Now, at about 8 months, she just jumps up with no help.

A few things worked well for us in the beginning:

*Treats:* As many others have mentioned, we used a high value treat (dried beef tendon, I think) to get her excited about getting in the car.

*Toys:* Same as above, used one of her favourite toys to lure her in.

*Another person:* Either my boyfriend or I would stand on the other side of the car with the door open (opposite side to Finley) and call/coax her in and get her excited about getting in the car to come see us. Her reward would be tons of affection when she did make it up and came across to say hello.

After all that, she associates the car being lots of fun (especially since we let her stick her head out the window and sight-sniff while we drive) and gets super excited when we go down to the underground garage to go out. 

I hope something in there helps! Good luck!


----------



## Sully's mom (Jun 6, 2012)

To jump or not to jump...that is the question. We had a dalmatian that was a heck of a jumper, we couldn't keep her out of anything or anywhere.She could clear a babygate with no run, 4 feet straight up. Our second dalmatian, doesnt know she can jump, we never taught her and she is 10 yrs old now and baby gates are great to keep her out...or in. Sully loves jumping, he gets on the trampoline with my son and has a great time of it, cutest thing I ever saw, she loves to bounce. We have been working on the "jump" command when we do our sit, high 5 and laydown training everyday. He even knows the routine now."Can you feed me those treats a little faster mom"


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I admit I didn't read all the responses, but I've noticed with Sawyer when he THINKS about jumping, he can't do it. Like to jump on the bed (he sleeps with me) he easily does it most of the time, but sometimes he'll put his front paws up, and you can just see his mind running, trying to figure out how to move his back legs. Like he can't control them or something. If he's excited and thinking about something else he's fine jumping up on anything, but if he's just walking along and has to jump up, his brain will overthink it and he won't know what to do


----------



## lwm1984 (Apr 15, 2012)

Sawyersmomma said:


> I admit I didn't read all the responses, but I've noticed with Sawyer when he THINKS about jumping, he can't do it. Like to jump on the bed (he sleeps with me) he easily does it most of the time, but sometimes he'll put his front paws up, and you can just see his mind running, trying to figure out how to move his back legs.


YES! This is exactly my spoo's problem, I think. 

Some updates: my girl gets super excited when I wake up, and she's willing to do things she'd normally balk at, like jump up on the bed. The other day, she tried to jump up from a close standing position, and she didn't make it (my bed is higher than my car). So, she doubled back a few feet and took a running start and made it. It was interesting to see the gears turning in her head, trying to figure out how to come up. This is just as well, as she's a bed-hog, and I can't count the number of times she's accidentally kicked me in the face at night while stretching or turning over.

That day, I got some fresh chicken and took her to the car. The first time she jumped up from a close standing position without a problem, and I was soooo happy! That happiness was short-lived, however, as she wouldn't do it again. I tried some running starts, etc, but she stops short and then refuses to go up. I think she doesn't like the fact that there is an open space underneath the car. She just seems like she's over-thinking everything, and then is paralyzed. I haven't yet tried sarpoodle's suggestion of feeding her in there yet, but I shall attempt that soon!

This is in stark contrast to my shih tzu, who I KNOW will never get in the car unassisted. In fact, I don't even want him to try, but sometimes it's impossible to stop him in time, as he's an excited little dog. He attempts the jump, and smashes his face into the car. You'd think he'd learn, but nope! My shih tzu surprises me with his happy-go-lucky attitude, since he gets car sick, but that doesn't temper his excitement one bit!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

lwm1984 said:


> YES! This is exactly my spoo's problem, I think.
> 
> Some updates: my girl gets super excited when I wake up, and she's willing to do things she'd normally balk at, like jump up on the bed. The other day, she tried to jump up from a close standing position, and she didn't make it (my bed is higher than my car). So, she doubled back a few feet and took a running start and made it. It was interesting to see the gears turning in her head, trying to figure out how to come up. This is just as well, as she's a bed-hog, and I can't count the number of times she's accidentally kicked me in the face at night while stretching or turning over.
> 
> ...


I think your girl will get it once she is comfortable with it, and realizing she CAN do it on her own. Leroy is not allowed on the bed, but when he stayed in a hotel he was allowed on the bed. He acted very helpless by propping his front feet up on the bed and staring at me. When I didn't assist him, he would walk on his hind legs while his front legs were still on the bed, and scoot around the perimeter of the bed till he was standing right next to me, still on his hind legs, just staring at me. But of course when I wasn't looking or near the bed, he'd jump up there no problem!

Your description of your shih tzu made me lol. The tenacity of little dogs is amazing. Louis does things I know he doesn't like, but will do it just cause I'm doing it (like going in the water at the beach!).


----------



## lwm1984 (Apr 15, 2012)

@tokipoke: haha, yes, shih tzu are so willing to please. They are also so sturdy that I hardly worry about all the bumps he takes. He can also take pretty good care of himself; I remember when I was with my aunt's saint bernard who was getting in his face - he didn't like that and totally put that dog, who was probably 10-15x his size, right in his place! It was hilarious.

The only thing that my shih tzu absolutely hates is bathes. He won't squirm, but he'll definitely stare you down with that, "I hate you" face. After he's blow dried, however, he gets the zoomies and forgets about the whole ordeal.


----------

